# Air Force Heritage Park, Summerside PEI



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jul 2012)

Once upon a time, RCAF Station/CFB Summerside  was an active part of both the RCAF/CF and the community it was next to.  Growing up there, I remember the days of Argus's rumbling around & shakin' houses, SAR Tech's jumping out of Lab and Buffalos, airshows, SAREXs, and all the activity you'd be drawn to as a kid growing up next to and on an ASW/SAR base.  After the Argus was retired in '81 or so, 415/MP & EU/413 were eventually moved to the Valley.  880 Sqn was the only real "life" left on the base after their move from Shearwater, and they soon ceased to exit, seeing CFB Summerside close its doors in 1991.  All that remained for a 'CF presence' on the old base (aside from a Tp from D Sqn, PEIR that moved into the old Supply Bldg in '93) was an Argus (739) and Tracker (131) monument.

Over the years, the old airframes were getting to be in really bad shape; initially folks from Greenwood would come over to do some upkeep on them, but that fell to the side at some point.

A project was undertaken to create the Air Force Heritage Park.  The Park was officially opened on 26 Aug 2011, with the CAS and others in attendance.   Fund-raising has included the Commemorative Stone Project on the Walk Of Honour. 

In addition to the Tracker and Argus that were already in place, a VooDoo was moved from former CFB Chatham, NB and is now part of the park as well.  There are some pics from yester-year in the Gallery part of the website, as well as some pics of the state the aircraft were in before the restoration work began, during and after completion on the News part of the website.  BZ to the folks who did the real work on this one.  Taking a walk around the Park last summer I was happy to see the look of the old birds after their facelift.

I am not affiliated with the Park or PEI Aviation Heritage Society, just a guy who was an Air Force brat that grew up there, so this isn't a sales pitch for the Commemorative Stone project/fund raising.  However, for those of us who are from PEI or who served in Summerside, or anyone who wants to, you can get a Stone.  Dad, a retired WO Argus Flight Engr has his stone, I was given mine as a birthday gift.

If anyone is going home to the Island or visiting and is close to the area, the Park is about a 1 minute drive off the Highway on the way from Summerside to Miscouche (look right, you won't miss it), parking is avail in the old Canex parking lot and not even a 100m walk to the Park.  

Red X marks the spot on attach pic.


----------



## bridges (19 Jul 2012)

I visited this park last summer, as one of the stops on a conference itinerary.  It looks great, and they've done a nice job restoring the aircraft.  I agree, it's well worth a visit & consideration of support.  

Also, there's a hotel & restaurant around the corner, on the old base:  http://www.slemonparkhotel.com/about-us/

Thanks for posting about this, Eye In The Sky.


----------

